# absolutely devistated :*(



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

took ninja for his boosters today and the vet found a lump in his abdomen. The vet noticed a very small lump 2 weeks ago but wasnt worried but today it has grown to the size of a cricket ball. The vet said he wanted to do exploratory surgery and there was no time like the present. we had been living in hope that it was a blockage and easily fixable but the call came and it was devestating news. Its a tumour attached to his kidney that has grown at a rapid rate. he has secondaries in his stomach and it has spread to his glands and there is nothing they can do. We had to make the decision whether to let him go or bring him home for the 2 weeks that the vet has predicted he will live for. We decided to bring him home as he isnt symptomatic to give him a good couple of weeks before he has to leave us. im crying while typing this i cant believe it. we dote on this cat he is our baby and i really dont know what we will do when we lose him. we just cant believe it, hes 15 months old!!! i havent stopped crying all day and really dont know how the next 2 weeks are going to be. im praying that it has done most of its growing now and it will slow right down and he will have longer than 2 weeks. We wont let him suffer as soon as something isnt right he will be to the vet but he is perfect in any way so elt for his sake and ours he should come home. id give anything to tae this away it hurts so much and is such a total shock. i really dont know if its going to make it harder knowing that some time soon we are going to have to make the decision to let him go, rather than let him go today but we feel we have done the right thing for him

for anyone who was expecting to see us at Doncaaster tomorrow, as im sure you can understand we will no longer be attending. I will keep you updated.


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

OMG hun im so sorry.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> took ninja for his boosters today and the vet found a lump in his abdomen. The vet noticed a very small lump 2 weeks ago but wasnt worried but today it has grown to the size of a cricket ball. The vet said he wanted to do exploratory surgery and there was no time like the present. we had been living in hope that it was a blockage and easily fixable but the call came and it was devestating news. Its a tumour attached to his kidney that has grown at a rapid rate. he has secondaries in his stomach and it has spread to his glands and there is nothing they can do. We had to make the decision whether to let him go or bring him home for the 2 weeks that the vet has predicted he will live for. We decided to bring him home as he isnt symptomatic to give him a good couple of weeks before he has to leave us. im crying while typing this i cant believe it. we dote on this cat he is our baby and i really dont know what we will do when we lose him. we just cant believe it, hes 15 months old!!! i havent stopped crying all day and really dont know how the next 2 weeks are going to be. im praying that it has done most of its growing now and it will slow right down and he will have longer than 2 weeks. We wont let him suffer as soon as something isnt right he will be to the vet but he is perfect in any way so elt for his sake and ours he should come home. id give anything to tae this away it hurts so much and is such a total shock. i really dont know if its going to make it harder knowing that some time soon we are going to have to make the decision to let him go, rather than let him go today but we feel we have done the right thing for him
> 
> for anyone who was expecting to see us at Doncaaster tomorrow, as im sure you can understand we will no longer be attending. I will keep you updated.


*hugs* very sorry to hear this sad news xx


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

15 months old, thats way too young, i'm so sorry for you and of course him 
hopefully it will be a lot longer than 2 weeks, definately keep us updated please

xx


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I really feel for you hun, when our dog Mae was diagnosed with cancer we were advised to bring her home and make the most of her last couple of weeks. On one hand it was hard as I'd forget about the cancer for a while and then feel almost winded when I remembered, but it was lovely to spoil her and watch her sunbath in the garden, we had 4 more wks with her. Make the most of every moment :grouphug:

Jo
xxx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> I really feel for you hun, when our dog Mae was diagnosed with cancer we were advised to bring her home and make the most of her last couple of weeks. On one hand it was hard as I'd forget about the cancer for a while and then feel almost winded when I remembered, but it was lovely to spoil her and watch her sunbath in the garden, we had 4 more wks with her. Make the most of every moment :grouphug:
> 
> Jo
> xxx


how old was mae? im stuck at work for most of every day though im gutted gunna ask for time off work but not holdin my breath to get my holidays early cos no one understands. when i lose a pet they all tell me to leave my grief at home n not to bring it to work


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how old was mae? im stuck at work for most of every day though im gutted gunna ask for time off work but not holdin my breath to get my holidays early cos no one understands. when i lose a pet they all tell me to leave my grief at home n not to bring it to work


She was nearly 14, we were lucky to have many wonderful years with her. I'm sat here now with our new girl Jess licking my tears off my face :blush:

That is very insensitive of them; a pet is a family member, one that loves you unconditionally; no one should blame you for how you feel or try to tell you how you should feel! How is Ditta?

Jo


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

so sorry to read that hope you have more weeks with him as he is so young


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> She was nearly 14, we were lucky to have many wonderful years with her. I'm sat here now with our new girl Jess licking my tears off my face :blush:
> 
> That is very insensitive of them; a pet is a family member, one that loves you unconditionally; no one should blame you for how you feel or try to tell you how you should feel! How is Ditta?
> 
> Jo


id love ninja to be 14 and im finding it hard to come to terms with the fact that he probably wont reach his 2nd birthday 

my work collecgues are very insensitive, they dont understand. 
Ditta is just the same as me, totally cut up and hasnt moved from bed like me all day


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

im so sorry to hear your news. my prayers are with you and ditta at this awful time. ((((hugs))))


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh no that's awful news, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> id love ninja to be 14 and im finding it hard to come to terms with the fact that he probably wont reach his 2nd birthday
> 
> my work collecgues are very insensitive, they dont understand.
> Ditta is just the same as me, totally cut up and hasnt moved from bed like me all day


He's young so hopefully you'll be lucky and have a bit longer with him. It's no age at all, does seem very unfair .I will be thinking of you both xx

Jo


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

I`m not one for sentimentality but you did right hanging on .

Where there is life there`s hope you never know miracles do happen.

Good luck :flrt:


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Im so sorry for you both, i know how much you love your babies and to find out 1 is poorly is devasting. 
Thinking of you 2 and lil Ninja xxxxxx:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

cannot believe it


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so sorry, you two...  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

oh hun thats aweful *hugs*


----------



## DJ Villa (Feb 6, 2009)

That is awful... i had a border collie that didn't reach his 4th birthday due to a kidney problem. It's so sad when they go soo young. Best thing you can do is enjoy the time you have left together


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this. So sad. Enjoy what time you have with him. xx


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Graylord said:


> Where there is life there`s hope you never know miracles do happen.


It's so right. Don't give up and you know your cat can sense what's going on. If you are upset, he feels it too.

I have a cat that has got liver cancer, the lump was attached to 3/4 of his liver. No vets wanted to open him up but just to put to sleep (just from looking at the x-ray and blood test as he packed up eating at one stage.) One of the vets that I have got faith was willing to give it a go. And she has given my cat another 4 1/2 years. The tumour wasn't removed completely and the lump, just like your cat's one, grew extremely fast. Within a couple of weeks from a golf ball to a tennis ball size. What I am saying here is micarles do happen in a awful funny way. As long as both you and Ditta do not give up or show too much sign to your cat, you can buy more time I am sure. 

I have fostered cats for years and I have seen way too many cats with serious illness that live beyond what the vet predicted. 

Good luck. 

PS Sorry about the news though


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Aww hun that's so terrible  poor lil guy  I lost my dog Za the same way I took her to the vets as she'd been sick a few times tests came back neg next week she was really ill so rushed her in she had a tumour had spead everywhere the size of a rugby ball  we were all in shock and totally devestated  she as 12 collie mix so i'd hoped she reach a good old age 
The shock never leaves.
paula xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> He's young so hopefully you'll be lucky and have a bit longer with him. It's no age at all, does seem very unfair .I will be thinking of you both xx
> 
> Jo


 
the fact that he is young is the worst part jo cos the vet said its not as common to get tumours in young animals but when you do they grow at a faster rate than in older animals 
still cant stop crying


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

felix93 said:


> It's so right. Don't give up and you know your cat can sense what's going on. If you are upset, he feels it too.
> 
> I have a cat that has got liver cancer, the lump was attached to 3/4 of his liver. No vets wanted to open him up but just to put to sleep (just from looking at the x-ray and blood test as he packed up eating at one stage.) One of the vets that I have got faith was willing to give it a go. And she has given my cat another 4 1/2 years. The tumour wasn't removed completely and the lump, just like your cat's one, grew extremely fast. Within a couple of weeks from a golf ball to a tennis ball size. What I am saying here is micarles do happen in a awful funny way. As long as both you and Ditta do not give up or show too much sign to your cat, you can buy more time I am sure.
> 
> ...


did your cat have secondaries too? do you think i should ask the vet to try and remove all or part of it? i did ask if he could remove it and he said the op would be major and with secondaries there would be no point puttin him through it


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

so sorry 2 hear the ba news, enjoy the time u will have left with him n stay positive u just never know


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the fact that he is young is the worst part jo cos the vet said its not as common to get tumours in young animals but when you do they grow at a faster rate than in older animals
> still cant stop crying


Is there anything the vet can prescribe to slow the growth rate? I just feel so awful for you both, it's the last thing you expect at such a young age xx

Jo


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh no you two  I'm so very sorry.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im gutted gunna ask for time off work but not holdin my breath to get my holidays early cos no one understands. when i lose a pet they all tell me to leave my grief at home n not to bring it to work


awhhh huniee evan if it is a few days im sure it would help greatly

maybe ask for one or two days off a week for the time he lives?? :flrt:all my love xxxx


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

oh girls im so sorry to hear this 
my thoughts are with you *hugs*


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh sweetheart, so so sorry to hear this. Thinking of you, Ditta & Ninja, & sending you lots of love! x x


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

:grouphug: Hold on baby hold on!
When my dog died i knew no one would understand where i worked, so i said a close friend had died, they gave me time off. Maybe say someone close is very ill and you need to care for them, but you don`t want to talk about it.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear! I've just found this thread, Cat! I'm soooo very sorry to hear this. I know how much you love that ginger Ninja and I know how gutted you both must be feeling.

Can't even comfort you with the words that he had a long and wonderful life, but I can say that the life he's had so far has been a bloody good one, where's he's had lots of love and sadly not all cats get that!

I have to say in all honesty if he was mine I wouldn't have him operated on because the stress to his system could speed up the growth of the cancer cells. I would do what you have done, bring him home, love him to bits and when the time is right for him, say goodbye!

Spoilt my day that news has - I hope you are both OK!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree with Eileen, I wouldn't go down the surgical route, it would only get your hopes up and I think the vet would have suggested it if they thought it was an option. Have a sickie from work, and spend time with Ninja try to focus an the love he has had in his short life, he's had a lifetime's worth. :grouphug:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

im so sorry to hear this =( *hugs* enjoy your time with him and fill it with happy memories xxxx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> Oh dear! I've just found this thread, Cat! I'm soooo very sorry to hear this. I know how much you love that ginger Ninja and I know how gutted you both must be feeling.
> 
> Can't even comfort you with the words that he had a long and wonderful life, but I can say that the life he's had so far has been a bloody good one, where's he's had lots of love and sadly not all cats get that!
> 
> ...


unfortunately Eileen we not ok, i havent stopped cryin yet, go to sleep cryin and ive woken up cryin, cryin while im doin this. whats killin me even more is knowin the enevatable and i cant do sod all about it!


butterfingersbimbo said:


> I agree with Eileen, I wouldn't go down the surgical route, it would only get your hopes up and I think the vet would have suggested it if they thought it was an option. Have a sickie from work, and spend time with Ninja try to focus an the love he has had in his short life, he's had a lifetime's worth. :grouphug:


i cant pull a sickie unfortunately im on my final warnin and could lose my job if i did


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> did your cat have secondaries too? do you think i should ask the vet to try and remove all or part of it? i did ask if he could remove it and he said the op would be major and with secondaries there would be no point puttin him through it


Yes, Jimmy was dx that a year before. He stopped eating and x-ray show a golf ball size tumour *BY* the liver, pressing his liver and that's why he stopped eating. A senior vet opened him up- and called me during the operation if I should call that a day. I gave the same answer as you did. Jimmy came home with lot of drugs, one is appititle stimulant and he was very poorly. Every 3 days he has to have one injection. More blood test done and another vet who was only doing the middle of her small animals surgery course was willing to try it. I went to her years before she even took the course. So I just put the faith on her and see nothing's to lose. She removed as much tumour as she could although still has a lot attached to Jimmy's liver. The operation was pretty major and Jimmy has tubes dripping out afterwards (to prevent blood clot etc), but to me at that time it was all worth it even not knowing the outcome. Life is full of risk, but I gave Jimmy the chance. 

I can't make the decision for you if you want to ask your vet to have a go. Kidneys disease is very serious as you know (liver is slightly different even though liver disease can also kill if long term). I would check the blood test and see what the result is first. If BUN and Creatine is off the scale, then it is harder IMO. There are drugs for kidneys I know because another cat of mine (she was a born diabetic cat) and she has kidney failure after a normal spraying procedure. And since then she was on the kidneys drugs and she has another 14 years before she got lung cancer in March this year (again I put her through a major operation, she has all metal around her body but this time fiath was not on our side). As I am not a vet, so you need to seriously talk to Ditta and your vet that you trust and start from there. Every cat is different. 

Miracles can annd do happen, in my life with over 300 cats I cared / care for, lots of cats did amase me.


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Is there anything the vet can prescribe to slow the growth rate? I just feel so awful for you both, it's the last thing you expect at such a young age xx
> 
> Jo


 
If I remember right, I think there are drugs to slow it down, but it's steriod, so it can tricker other things up as well.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

felix93 said:


> Yes, Jimmy was dx that a year before. He stopped eating and x-ray show a golf ball size tumour *BY* the liver, pressing his liver and that's why he stopped eating. A senior vet opened him up- and called me during the operation if I should call that a day. I gave the same answer as you did. Jimmy came home with lot of drugs, one is appititle stimulant and he was very poorly. Every 3 days he has to have one injection. More blood test done and another vet who was only doing the middle of her small animals surgery course was willing to try it. I went to her years before she even took the course. So I just put the faith on her and see nothing's to lose. She removed as much tumour as she could although still has a lot attached to Jimmy's liver. The operation was pretty major and Jimmy has tubes dripping out afterwards (to prevent blood clot etc), but to me at that time it was all worth it even not knowing the outcome. Life is full of risk, but I gave Jimmy the chance.
> 
> I can't make the decision for you if you want to ask your vet to have a go. Kidneys disease is very serious as you know (liver is slightly different even though liver disease can also kill if long term). I would check the blood test and see what the result is first. If BUN and Creatine is off the scale, then it is harder IMO. There are drugs for kidneys I know because another cat of mine (she was a born diabetic cat) and she has kidney failure after a normal spraying procedure. And since then she was on the kidneys drugs and she has another 14 years before she got lung cancer in March this year (again I put her through a major operation, she has all metal around her body but this time fiath was not on our side). As I am not a vet, so you need to seriously talk to Ditta and your vet that you trust and start from there. Every cat is different.
> 
> Miracles can annd do happen, in my life with over 300 cats I cared / care for, lots of cats did amase me.


i think my vet doesnt think there is anything he can do as he didnt do blood tests or anything. His kidneys are still functionin normally as he is still weeing not drinkin excessively etc but he isnt sure how long that will last. its the rapid growth that his concern is. if it slows down he may have longer, im just prayin it has done all its had to.

ive let him out this mornin as thats all he wanted to do, my fear with all this is that one day ill let him out and he wont come back. i think that would kill me more than having to take him to the vet to be pts.


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Like others said, do not put your cat through the operation unless you know everything for sure. The kidney operation is extremly major, you have to have at least 50 - 60% chance before thinking of doing that. There are drugs for sure to slow the growth down, but it depends if they are suitable or not. Kidneys will still functioning normal even the blood test show a little off the scale not much, cats can hide their illness extremely well until towards the end.

He sounds like a happy cat still, talk to a few vets and see how it goes from there. Animals will tell you when their time is here. not you telling them when to go. Vets do not know your cats better than anyone else. OInly you know what's the right. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> unfortunately Eileen we not ok, i havent stopped cryin yet, go to sleep cryin and ive woken up cryin, cryin while im doin this. whats killin me even more is knowin the enevatable and i cant do sod all about it!


I knew you wouldn't be, as I know neither would I! Losing an animal is the hardest thing and when that is a 'special' one it's 10 times worse - like I said I've been there and I know what it's like.

I know things change and advancements are made in all surgical matters, but again I wouldn't go down the treatment, chemo route unless I was given a 100% guarantee that it would work, because quite honestly I couldn't put one of my cats through that! I do firmly believe that you have to measure quality against quantity.

When Merlin began failing when he was 9 year old, we tried everything and my vet's last suggestion was to take him over to Lancashire University for a biopsy. When I asked what that would do for him, she said if they find nothing, then there was nothing we could do - if they found cancer, then it would be chemo. I then asked her if it was her cat would she put it through chemo and her answer was 'no', which was also my own personal gut feeling. The fact that she said she wouldn't put her own cat through it confirmed it for me that it wasn't what I wanted either and so we said goodbye to him that day.

As far as your worry about him going out and not coming back one day, that would truly terrify me, because I have a need to be with my animals when their time comes (as much for my own peace of mind as for them).

The saying that cats go away to die is a falacy, it's just not true, but what does happen is if they are hurt or in pain and away from home, they will hide away until they feel better and can make it back to their homes, sadly a lot of them don't get better and so don't get back home. 

I would worry very much that that could happen, however, you and Ditta know Ninja well and what I would say is to observe him (which I know you will be doing anyway) and you will hopefully see signs that will tell you that he is no longer himself and enjoying his life and then I would say take him to the vet and say goodbye and give him a peaceful, painfree end to his short but happy life. That is the final gift of love that you can give him that you couldn't give each other in our sad pathetic human world.

I know you'll now be crying again, that's if you've stopped yet, because I'm sitting here crying myself at the thought and he isn't even my cat!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> I knew you wouldn't be, as I know neither would I! Losing an animal is the hardest thing and when that is a 'special' one it's 10 times worse - like I said I've been there and I know what it's like.
> 
> I know things change and advancements are made in all surgical matters, but again I wouldn't go down the treatment, chemo route unless I was given a 100% guarantee that it would work, because quite honestly I couldn't put one of my cats through that! I do firmly believe that you have to measure quality against quantity.
> 
> ...


i just wish id had another year with him, not another few weeks! either that or i wish id never taken him at all and lost him all of a sudden, i think that would have been easier to cope with than knowin this is gunna take him. he looks so normal! its not even as if hes ill!


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I am so sorry for you guys having to go through this, I know the pain you are going through all too well as I lost one of my kittens at 11 months to FIP. We were given a month left with him, and we got three weeks. It is heartbreaking, and nothing anyone can say will ever make you feel better.

You know your cat better than anyone, you love him more than anyone, so only you can decide when it's time to let him go....you have to spend as much time as yo can with him, spoil him rotten...make his time with you memorable which I am sure it already is.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this Cat. We all know how much you and Ditta dote on your Ginja Ninja


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks anna, selina

heres a couple of pics

first one taken friday night, before the vets appointment









and this one was taken today, hes no different


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i just wish id had another year with him, not another few weeks! either that or i wish id never taken him at all and lost him all of a sudden, i think that would have been easier to cope with than knowin this is gunna take him. he looks so normal! its not even as if hes ill!


At least there must be some comfort in that Cat - if you stop and think for a moment? How much worse would this be for you if you knew the tumour was causing him pain or discomfort? 

When my Havana was diagnosed with cardiomyopathy at 3½, loads of people told me that he could live for years with the condition, if we put him on the right diet and made sure he didn't over-exert himself and so I expected years with him. He died 5 weeks later when I was at work and I came home and found him dead at the bottom of the stairs when I walked in. Nothing will ever take away that feeling when I walked in and found him (this was 16 years ago and I can still remember how I felt) and do you know what it is, I lasted 2 weeks without an oriental in my life, but he left such a hole that I _had_ to fill it and so I went out 6 weeks later and collected an oriental black. No way could I have brought in another Havana at that time, but Snickles filled that hole in my life that he left behind. She never replaced him and I still feel sad when I look at his photographs and cry when I read the story I wrote about him at that time, but in some way it helped to get Snickles.

Ninja has enriched your lives, both of you, please don't ever regret getting him and don't wish you could have lost him suddenly because that's harder to live with I think! At least you know the time you have with him is short (hopefully longer than the vet has predicted) and so can come to terms with this and just enjoy him! I know you won't see it this way, but in a way you are lucky that he is not suffering and is behaving normally, because watching a loved animal suffer is not good!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> At least there must be some comfort in that Cat - if you stop and think for a moment? How much worse would this be for you if you knew the tumour was causing him pain or discomfort?
> 
> When my Havana was diagnosed with cardiomyopathy at 3½, loads of people told me that he could live for years with the condition, if we put him on the right diet and made sure he didn't over-exert himself and so I expected years with him. He died 5 weeks later when I was at work and I came home and found him dead at the bottom of the stairs when I walked in. Nothing will ever take away that feeling when I walked in and found him (this was 16 years ago and I can still remember how I felt) and do you know what it is, I lasted 2 weeks without an oriental in my life, but he left such a hole that I _had_ to fill it and so I went out 6 weeks later and collected an oriental black. No way could I have brought in another Havana at that time, but Snickles filled that hole in my life that he left behind. She never replaced him and I still feel sad when I look at his photographs and cry when I read the story I wrote about him at that time, but in some way it helped to get Snickles.
> 
> Ninja has enriched your lives, both of you, please don't ever regret getting him and don't wish you could have lost him suddenly because that's harder to live with I think! At least you know the time you have with him is short (hopefully longer than the vet has predicted) and so can come to terms with this and just enjoy him! I know you won't see it this way, but in a way you are lucky that he is not suffering and is behaving normally, because *watching a loved animal suffer is not good!*


 
i appreciate that eileen i really do, but im grievin and findin this the hardest thing ever. someone has got 2 6 week old ginger kittens, spaghettis neice and nephew, and ive been askin about them cos id like to make sure spaghetti has a friend cos i know he knows something wrong but i feel bad as if im lookin for his replacement already. it wouldnt be as a replacement i know it wouldnt but i did feel bad when i saw that she had some kittens. i dont know, we will see when the time comes how we noth feel, as i know ditta doesnt really want anything else right now, and i can totally understand why. im toyin with the idea of not bringin anything else into the house now, though im goin through a lot of emotions right now


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

this is ditta on cats account again:lol2:


im not long out of bed after spending the night entertaining ninja, he had been under anasthetic all day and was determined not to miss out on playtime, even if it was 4 am, we played with my sandals, toilet roll tubes and my fingers, ouchie, he had chicken for his late supper, early breakfast then took a 15 min doze in his usual place, beside me in bed between the fan and me......i held his paw like i always do but we had to forgo his tummy rub cos of his stitches, i gave him a neck massage which he loves, then after 15 mins we were up playing again before i dropped off about 7.30 this morning with tears in my eyes........spaghetti slept through all this, just like always:flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

there's no way you could ever replace Ninja but if spag is lonely for a playmate then you can get him a friend. I was devestated when custard died, I had to have him PTS and I knew it was coming but at the time I wished I he had died in his sleep and then I wouldn't have had to make that decision. But now time has passed and I still miss him deeply, but I am so glad that I was with him holding him when he went. 

I wasn't getting another dog, I was going to stick to wiz and then never get another after wiz was gone.......things never go to plan, life is full of sadness and loss but it's also full of joy and love.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ditta



again we have 3 other cats but spaggy and ninja are only a few weeks difference in age and have grown up together, so getting another kitten i feel wont benefit spaggy, he has chickens and skunks to keep him busy, i think like cat and myself he will miss ninja terribly but we'll all help each other over it.


----------



## housecat (Oct 14, 2007)

I am so sorry. We lost our baby girl Abby last month and are absolutely devastated. Also found out this week that there is nothing more they can do for my lovely tabby George who has a brain tumour. Our pets are also family members. Hugs and love to you.xx


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. He's such a beautiful cat  *hugs*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think the extreme grief comes from him being such a young age. Pet illness and death is never easy but when they havent had a full life it increases tenfold. My GSD Mitch was 14 months old and had never been ill and was checked out well by the vets at vaccination time. We excercised the 2 GSD as usual but were as Karla stopped panting when she cooled down Mitch didnt, we rang the vets for advice and they said I was worrying over nothing, his hind legs then start to give way. We rushed him to the emergency vets but he died on the way. All this happened in the space of an hour. The pm results showed his heart had leaked blood into his chest and all his organs were compromised, he just went to sleep eternally. I still am angry and gutted over this as he was the most stunning beautiful loving dog ever. As a family we will never recover from the pain of his death but honestly you do learn to live with it. My other GSD was so lonely as he was her best friend and we had a major hole in our hearts so we had no option but to get another dog one week later. We chose a Rottie pup as he is so different to a GSD(we didnt get another GSD as Mitch was irreplacable) and he helped us to focus on something else other than the pain we felt. Not everyone could do this but for us it was the right thing. Nothing will ever replace Mitch and he will always have a special place in our hearts but we adore our big dopey fathead Kye.
Big Hugs to you both and a gentle cuddle for Ninja xxxx


God now Im crying again, I miss him so much


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Once again Shell, we agree on something! I could never have brought another Havana into my house, but I had such a _need_ to fill the huge hole that Briagha left behind, so I know exactly how you felt when you lost Mitch.

Cat, it has to be what's right for you, because what is right for one person might be totally wrong for another and I firmly believe that, at this moment, you are still shocked at the suddenness of what you have just found out, so I understand your confusion.

I just think you need to deal with Ninja and how you feel about him and think about how you are going to cope with his loss when that time comes.


----------



## YummyMummy04 (Apr 23, 2009)

No advice but just wanted to say i am really sorry and i hope you have a beautiful time with Ninja in his last few weeks. Big cyber (((hugs))) :flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I think the extreme grief comes from him being such a young age. Pet illness and death is never easy but when they havent had a full life it increases tenfold. My GSD Mitch was 14 months old and had never been ill and was checked out well by the vets at vaccination time. We excercised the 2 GSD as usual but were as Karla stopped panting when she cooled down Mitch didnt, we rang the vets for advice and they said I was worrying over nothing, his hind legs then start to give way. We rushed him to the emergency vets but he died on the way. All this happened in the space of an hour. The pm results showed his heart had leaked blood into his chest and all his organs were compromised, he just went to sleep eternally. I still am angry and gutted over this as he was the most stunning beautiful loving dog ever. As a family we will never recover from the pain of his death but honestly you do learn to live with it. My other GSD was so lonely as he was her best friend and we had a major hole in our hearts so we had no option but to get another dog one week later. We chose a Rottie pup as he is so different to a GSD(we didnt get another GSD as Mitch was irreplacable) and he helped us to focus on something else other than the pain we felt. Not everyone could do this but for us it was the right thing. Nothing will ever replace Mitch and he will always have a special place in our hearts but we adore our big dopey fathead Kye.
> Big Hugs to you both and a gentle cuddle for Ninja xxxx
> 
> 
> *God now Im crying again, I miss him so much*


I spent all yesterday evening in tears, it brought back all the feelings from when we lost our old girl Mae. 2 weeks later we brought Jess home; it just didn't feel like a home without a dog, I still miss Mae dreadfully though.

Oh Cat, Ninja really is an absolute stunner xxx

Jo


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i feel awful for makin everyone cry again about all their lost pets 

ninja is plain old ninja today, nothin different about him at all. someone gave me some hope today though, told me of a friend who had a cat diagnosed with cancer at 6 months old, and was told he wouldnt make a year. he is still with them now and that was 14 years ago. He had an aggressive cancer just like ninja, and has never had any ops or meds. i know its probably not very often that this happens but it still could for ninja! i have never prayed before nor do i believe in god particularly but i am prayin right now and will continue to do so

jo, he is a stunning cat isnt he! thats what i mean by he is the most gorgeous cat i have ever seen! and im not just sayin it cos he is ours


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> *i feel awful for makin everyone cry again about all their lost pets *
> 
> ninja is plain old ninja today, nothin different about him at all. someone gave me some hope today though, told me of a friend who had a cat diagnosed with cancer at 6 months old, and was told he wouldnt make a year. he is still with them now and that was 14 years ago. He had an aggressive cancer just like ninja, and has never had any ops or meds. i know its probably not very often that this happens but it still could for ninja! i have never prayed before nor do i believe in god particularly but i am prayin right now and will continue to do so
> 
> jo, he is a stunning cat isnt he! thats what i mean by he is the most gorgeous cat i have ever seen! and im not just sayin it cos he is ours


Don't worry hun, it's nice to think about her, it just makes my eyes leak  Also I just feel so badly for you; I know how painful it is to look at them knowing that though they look the same as always they're unwell xxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dont worry about making us lot cry.I just wanted you to know that I understand the grief you feel which is why I brought up Mitch.
I cant understand how the vets know the outcome when he is showing no symptoms. Maybe he will prove them wrong that would be great news.
We all love your Ginga Ninja


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Dont worry about making us lot cry.I just wanted you to know that I understand the grief you feel which is why I brought up Mitch.


Me too!

There's barely a day goes by that I don't think about Sorcha and like I said in my pm to you, Cat, I lost her 3½ years ago, but reading stories like yours does bring it all back and the pain of it all, but at least you know that we got through it! It's very hard to see any light at the end of a tunnel when you first enter it, but the light is there - remember that!

And yes I totally agree it would be wonderful if a similar thing happened with Ninja, so you pray. There are a lot of animals and people walking around who have defied medical science and gone into remission with a tumour, so let's all hope that happens with Ninja!


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> someone gave me some hope today though, told me of a friend who had a cat diagnosed with cancer at 6 months old, and was told he wouldnt make a year. he is still with them now and that was 14 years ago. He had an aggressive cancer just like ninja, and has never had any ops or meds. i know its probably not very often that this happens but it still could for ninja! i have never prayed before nor do i believe in god particularly but i am prayin right now and will continue to do so


i'll be praying for you too hun. i'm so sorry to hear your awful news. big hugs.


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

So so sorry guys. We know what your going through after we just lost Jasper and Marmalade. Lucky for us Jasper took that decision away from us and passed away at home in my arms

XX


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

hey you guys, I can't add anything to what is already here, I just want you to know that I'm thinking of you both, I haven't stopped since you told me on Friday, and my eyes are leaking again.

love you guys xxxx keep strong for each other


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> hey you guys, I can't add anything to what is already here, I just want you to know that I'm thinking of you both, I haven't stopped since you told me on Friday, and my eyes are leaking again.
> 
> love you guys xxxx keep strong for each other


 
on saturday hun, not friday
but thankyou, it means a lot

ive spoke to my manager and managed to convince her to let me take my holidays next week so i can spend some time at home. i hope he will surpass the given time by years not weeks or months so please everyone say a prayer for ninja. ive never believed in praying but im willin to give it a go and if it works this time i promise i will never stop praying


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

this thread has made me so sad so god knows how you two are feeling 
hes so young as well so sad,thinking of you all ,i bet hes gunna get spoilt rotten :flrt:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Cat and Ditta, only people who have and love animals will understand how you feel right now. Luckily you can now take some time off work and spend with Ninja. Take lots of photos to help you remember the smallest details (not that you'll forget) and spoil him rotten!

I really hope he proves the vet wrong but we're all thinking of you. As for getting more kittens, only you can make that decision, take your time and you will know when and if it's right. 

I lost my ginger madam, Millie, last september and thought I could never have a cat again but then early this year, through RFUK, you brought me Mallika (Onyx) and she's helped take the emptiness away. I still miss Millie, Fred and Barney, just the same as I miss all the cats and dogs we had over the years as we were growing up. 

Enjoy your time together, however long that might be, try and stay positive for him.

Big hugs to you both and kitty kuddles to Ninja, I'm off to dab my eyes... there's wet stuff coming out of them xxx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just spend all your holiday time off with him, go buy lots of toys and treats and spoil him rotten!!! my cats LOVE pig heart, you could get some of that, yummy!!!
I know its not a cat, But, ice, one of my leos, has a brain tumor, no vet in my area had ever delt with one before, i said give it ago, try to save him, and they did, i wasnt willing to put him alseep ther and then knowing he was ok and not in pain, here is still here today nearly 2 years later, and thats a leo! 
Keep strong, and dont show your upset, cats can sense it! 
Stay well Ginga Ninga


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> just spend all your holiday time off with him, go buy lots of toys and treats and spoil him rotten!!! my cats LOVE pig heart, you could get some of that, yummy!!!
> I know its not a cat, But, ice, one of my leos, has a brain tumor, no vet in my area had ever delt with one before, i said give it ago, try to save him, and they did, i wasnt willing to put him alseep ther and then knowing he was ok and not in pain, here is still here today nearly 2 years later, and thats a leo!
> Keep strong, and dont show your upset, cats can sense it!
> Stay well Ginga Ninga


what did they do/give your leo for his brain tumour?

ive just spoke to the vet and he said there are no steroids or chemo stuff he can give ninja and if he could he would. He also said that an operation would definately be too much. he said his intestines are enlarged so his fear is that it is tracking up inside him and worries it will reach his lungs and if it grows at the rate it has done on his kidney he wont last long at all. i did ask could it go into remission and he said it might, never say never. i told him i wanted to see him here next year and he said its always possible. he said bring him in end of july and we will see how things have progressed so lets hope he is here to make that appointment! we did discuss though if he doesnt and the vet said he will come to the house if he needs to so that he leaves us where he is happiest. 

come on our baby ninja, you can prove him wrong!!!

ive been positive all day, almost giddy at work, i think im in denial, mind you ive been cryin again since i came home so i dunno whats goin on!! just been strokin him on his tummy and i can feel it on his left kidney. As stupid as it sounds i sat there with my hand on it, eyes closed and sat wishing it away.... i dont know if it will work but if it gives me hope i will continue to do it


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ninja is doing ok so far, hes loungin on the window sill in the bedroom soakin up the sun, thats his favourite spot lately. and he still came down last night to steal a chip off me at tea time so he's still feelin his usual cheeky self :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's great news Cat - as long as he's enjoying life, you enjoy him!! :2thumb:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I am glad that you know before hand that he will be passing that way you can spend quality time together, its taking me a while to type this as i cant see as my eyes are blurry from the tears, It reminds me of my baby boy (my ferret) he went down hill very fast one day he was fine the next he couldnt move and I took him to the vets they did ultra sounds and x rays and found nothing... that night he died :'( they did an autopsy and found he had two tumorous cancers in his liver, I still miss him very very much and i wish I knew he had cancer before hand cos i miss him so much i wish I had the chance to spoil him and spend more time next to him in his death bed. I m gonna stop typing now as I need to go get tissue for my runny nose.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Have to agree with that. We'll all been there with a sudden loss and wished we'd had advanced knowledge to prepare and enjoy!

Hope you're OK Cat and Ditta!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Glad to hear that he is fine in himself, bless him he probably doesn't have a clue!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Glad to hear that he is fine in himself, bless him he probably doesn't have a clue!


 
i hope he doesnt!


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

OMG!

Im really sorry...

Just wanted to say though, that a vet said my cat wouldnt leave past the weekend... She died last year... She lived not 1 weekend, but 18 months wort of weekends!


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry o hear this sad news. But I'm glad he's doing ok in himself. I'm thinking of you


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Glad he's doing well Cat, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you and Ditta have many happy weeks/months with him.

Jo


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Vets are not always right Cat.

I know it's the other way around but the vet told us Jasper had months and he passed away about 12 hours later, but he had been i'll for a good while, so, although I am no vet, it may not be that he has such a short time left especially if he is acting and looking no different. 

You are very lucky to have this support and so many people thinking about you all

Take care. 
x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

taraliz said:


> Vets are not always right Cat.
> 
> I know it's the other way around but the vet told us Jasper had months and he passed away about 12 hours later, but he had been i'll for a good while, so, although I am no vet, it may not be that he has such a short time left especially if he is acting and looking no different.
> 
> ...


yeah we are lucky that we have so much support though we are very unlucky that we have a reason for people to be supporting us


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey guys 

I am really sorry to hear about ninja, I know you dont know me but I want to say my heart goes out to you.
Incidentally did your vet take samples to find out exactly what sort of cancer it is? and have they spoken with specialist oncologists? 

My mum and dad's cat was recently diagnosed with a very rare tumour in cats. (he is 11 but still a nightmare discovery) their vet said it was rare and that it was rare to spread, Now I am lucky that I work at a major referral vets and I could speak to all the people at work, they told me this sort of cancer not only spread but it could spread rapidly! I managed to convice them to bring him down and he is currently having radiotherapy on the area where the tumour was removed and will also start chemo when he has cleared an infection he has got in his liver.
The thing that annoyed me with my mums vet was that they told them a bunch of half truths when they knew nothing about the sort of tumour he had (only 80 documented cases in the uk) and didn't even bother speaking to specialists about it

What I am trying to say is there is always hope and there is generally something you can do to help them out


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Frogmad said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am really sorry to hear about ninja, I know you dont know me but I want to say my heart goes out to you.
> Incidentally did your vet take samples to find out exactly what sort of cancer it is? and have they spoken with specialist oncologists?
> ...


 
no he didnt take a sample. he said he is usually the vet to try any weird and wacky new treatment if its available but he says there is nothin they can do and he has secondaries that are rapidly spreading. he said if there was something he could give him he would but there isnt. and with the prognosis he wouldnt put him through things like chemo as he will just feel like shit for the little time he "MIGHT" have left. the op is too big and isnt willing to operate

thanks for your thoughts


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

My condolenses go out to you. This must be an extremely difficult time for you, all I can say it will get better x x


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Ninja, sending hugs to both of you x


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news, what an awful thing to be going through. Thoughts are with you, best wishes for him xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

just thought i would add some pics of ninja taken the other day when he was on the prowl. Hes sill as lively and fruitful as he was 3 weeks ago! im gettin nervous as the weekend approaches but as soon as its been and gone i might feel a little better, i cant see him goin down hill between now and monday so things are still looking good. he came for belly rubs and cuddles last night when he snook under the duvet the cheeky little tyke!
















































then all worn out after a long days playin









and here is one of spaghetti so he doesnt feel left out


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

he's beautiful!:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> he's beautiful!:flrt:


thanks hun, isnt he just. i cried about him last night for the first time in 2 weeks since we found out, i really hope hes not ready for leaving us any time soon. he is still layful and active, eating like a pig! still eliminating etc so fingers crossed!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gorgeous:flrt:

He looks extremely well. There is no way he will suddenly become ill over the weekend it would be a very gradual process so stop your worrying.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

as shell says he looks brill.
iimsure he will be fine, there is im sur eno way a cat looking so happy and pleased with himself will be ill by tthe weekend. Enjoy your time with him treat him lots and lots.. and corr look at his scar! one to show off i think! (my big brrozer of a cat ginger, loves to show of his war wounds!! i think he this he looks tuff!)


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Gorgeous:flrt:
> 
> He looks extremely well. There is no way he will suddenly become ill over the weekend it would be a very gradual process so stop your worrying.


 im actually of the mind set that it wont even be gradual cos im convinced he wont get ill for a long time yet ! (fingers crossed)


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Aww he's beautiful, as you know im going through the same emotions at the moment. I have lost a few cats between the ages of 6 months and 2 years old so i know the unfairness of losing a baby. Im so glad he's proving the vets wrong , heres hoping he exceeds the vets expectations for much longer and hopefully my boy does the same.
I was up most of the night last night didnt get to sleep till about 6 this morning, as iv been letting him sleep on my bed at night and last night he hogged all the covers and was such a fidget and farting for scotland:flrt: 

Big hugs to yourself, Ditta and the handsome lil man! And a big slobber from Jasper :grouphug:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree with Shell hun, it will be gradual and it doubt it will happen over a weekend.

There was nothing we could do for Jasper and he deteriated over a few months and you WILL notice if and when that starts to happen so I really wouldnt worry.

Yes maybe a vet can give a prognosis of 2 weeks if an animal already looks ill and is showing signs or a particular illness that is proven to work so fast, but when he is no different I fail to see how that can work?

Over the 4 years as a v.nurse believe me I saw some sights and even the bad ones went on and on, so enjoy this time, unfortunatly what will be will be but you will know when that is im sure.

In jaspers last couple of weeks you could really tell he wasnt well, not just a guess.

Just enjoy him hun
xx


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Are they beardies in there?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

yup trio of beardies go out every day when it warm, they love it:flrt:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Awwww

x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My God, Cat, he has sooooo grown!! And his poor little scar - bless!

I'm with everyone else - I think he's going to confound the 'experts' and I too think it will be a gradual decline so you can be prepared - least I certainly hope so.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> My God, Cat, he has sooooo grown!! And his poor little scar - bless!
> 
> I'm with everyone else - I think he's going to confound the 'experts' and I too think it will be a gradual decline so you can be prepared - least I certainly hope so.


 
he has grown Eileen, though he is still a small cat, mind you im sure he still has some growing to do!


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

I've only just noticed this thread and I'm gutted for you, Ditta and Ninja  Couldn't help but cry reading through all the comments 

He's an absolutely gorgeous bundle of fluff and he's lucky to have such wonderful owners. I'm truly hoping that the vet got it seriously wrong and you'll still have many happy years together x


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that - I do hope Ninja will be ok. My budgie was diagnosed with abdominal cancer over a year ago but he's till going strong...: victory:...and one of my gerbils has some kind of tumour on his belly which is being operated on next Tuesday so I feel for ya...


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

It's great to see you're feeling so much more optimistic now, I'm sure it'll be contagious!

The cat in those pics looks active and happy and certainly not in pain and at death's door. I think and hope you'll have quite a while together yet 

In a way being given a timescale is a bad thing. You spend those weeks worrying, on edge and looking for signs that something's wrong. But once that time has passed every day is a bonus.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

spaghetti went for his boosters today and he was given a clean bill of health. the vet was pleased to hear that ninja was still doing well and wants to see him at the end of the month. Also took the rabbits that are for sale for a health check n all is well there so good things all round today!


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats good news Cat but I have to say it is a worry that the Vet gave Ninja 2 weeks and now wants to see him at the end of the month which is almost 3 full weeks away (minus a day) !!! Thats longer than he first gave him in the first place.

Non of us here are qualified vets (as far as I know) yet the advice and prognosis we all gave is seemingly far more accurate.

Just proves even the best can be wrong. I would think now the best thing for you and Dits to do is get on with life as usual for Ninja. Let him have what he fancies and keep getting him checked over. 

I think, and hope you will be suprised.

xxx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

taraliz said:


> Thats good news Cat but I have to say it is a worry that the Vet gave Ninja 2 weeks and now wants to see him at the end of the month which is almost 3 full weeks away (minus a day) !!! Thats longer than he first gave him in the first place.
> 
> Non of us here are qualified vets (as far as I know) yet the advice and prognosis we all gave is seemingly far more accurate.
> 
> ...


im not worried at all, our vet is a superb vet. he said if the tumour continues to grow at the rate it was it would outgrow him in 2 weeks, though he didnt rule out that it could stop. Plus i think he's said come back at the end of the month to make me feel better, to give me a bit of hope, which again is lovely of him. i love my vet he is the most caring fantastic vet i have come accross and i can understand why he gave that prognosis airing on the side of caution as it could well have happened. 

what i found funny today was that i took in the rabbits for him to check over, he turned on the uv lights, checked all of them then when the lights came back on his face was bright red under his eyes and on his nose, and he was sniffling...... hes allergic to rabbits! bless him!! yet he still dealt with me instead ofpassin me onto one of the other vets. hes gone above and beyond the call of duty for all of our animals and has even said if he can do anything for any of our animals and we dont have the money he will still do it and we can pay him back when we can, no rush, which i know a lot of vets wouldnt do


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im not worried at all, our vet is a superb vet. he said if the tumour continues to grow at the rate it was it would outgrow him in 2 weeks, though he didnt rule out that it could stop. Plus i think he's said come back at the end of the month to make me feel better, to give me a bit of hope, which again is lovely of him. i love my vet he is the most caring fantastic vet i have come accross and i can understand why he gave that prognosis airing on the side of caution as it could well have happened.
> 
> what i found funny today was that i took in the rabbits for him to check over, he turned on the uv lights, checked all of them then when the lights came back on his face was bright red under his eyes and on his nose, and he was sniffling...... hes allergic to rabbits! bless him!! yet he still dealt with me instead ofpassin me onto one of the other vets. hes gone above and beyond the call of duty for all of our animals and has even said if he can do anything for any of our animals and we dont have the money he will still do it and we can pay him back when we can, no rush, which i know a lot of vets wouldnt do


Thats good. Glad you have a good vet x


----------

